# Good evening all :)



## 7877

Hello all.

not sure why it has taken me so long to join this forum, I've been a lurker for ages









Anyhow, I am just one of those home coffee OCDers









I have an entry level setup at home of a rancilio silvia which I have an Auber PID on and it's paired with a rocky grinder. Been (lol) following Steve at hasbean for years and that is where I get all my coffees from. Love espresso. Love single origin and tasting all the different flavours.

anyhow I have upgraditis at the moment and am getting more frustrated with the rocky which I am not so easily able to make small adjustments to for each coffee, so I am on the lookout for a used SJ....or alternatives so I've bean reading up on lots of opinions!

cheers

Chris


----------



## Daren

The SJ is a good choice Chris. I used to have the same setup - Silvia and Rocky. I went to an SJ and it transformed the coffee!

It's worth dropping Coffeechap a pm if you want a quality refurbished SJ - you can't go wrong


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Plus 1 for an SJ, although don't rule out less well known commercial grinders.

See if CoffeeChap has anything, he'll steer you right in the right direction.


----------



## 7877

Thank you both.

sorry for my ignorance, who is coffeechap?


----------



## Daren

Coffeechap is a forum member with an obsession for grinders. He sources used grinders, restores them and adds some voodoo magic resulting in them often being better than new. Very well respected with lots of satisfied forum customers.

He's also your man if you want a new Torr tamper.


----------



## Daren

Have a nose at this thread to see some of his work > http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12189-The-Rocket-has-landed-(and-loves-it-s-SJ)


----------



## Obnic

Sibling Chris said:


> ?...who is coffeechap?


We think he's a Sith Lord


----------



## Obnic

And Callum is his apprentice.


----------



## Daren

Obnic said:


> And Callum is his apprentice.


Dave is Darth Vadar, Callum is Luke Skywalker....

Need someone for Obi-Wan Kenobi and Jabba


----------



## coffeechap

I am yoda "feel the force"


----------



## Thecatlinux

coffeechap said:


> I am yoda "feel the force"


That explains how you keep emptying my wallet


----------



## Tiny tamper

Congratulations thecatlinux you achieved more than I did, I was desperate for a grinder contacted yoda for one, in luck he had one to offer me weeks later no communication, nothing, I made every effort to get the grinder but I was ignored, I don't know why this happened a bit miffed to be honest, I certainly didn't get the yoda care pack that's for sure, I know he's well respected on here and that's fair enough he has done some very kind things for others above and beyond, all I asked for was a grinder!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Little uncalled for

He isn't a shop

And this is someone introductions thread


----------



## Daren

Tiny - it sounds like you are expecting Harrods style service at Lidl prices. You need to remember CC does have a job and life outside of the forum and grinders are not his real job. You need judge the results on the bench.


----------



## Obnic

Surely Glenn is Yoda. (I'm going to get barred for that aren't I. Glenn I meant that with deep respect for your gentle training of espresso paduan and your keeping of galactic peace in forum world. Honest. Absolutely no reference to hair growing out of your pointy green ears









Boots could it be that you are Obi Wan? eternally feeling a 'great disturbance in the force' about nine every night when the threads get a bit heated.

Yep, gonna say it, DavecUK you're Vader - old school espresso is not a long dead religion and you find everyone's 'lack of faith disturbing!'

I reckon Xpenno is Chewie - 'best let the wookie win'.

But who is Solo?


----------



## Tiny tamper

With the bike reference in mind would Glen not be an ewok


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can I be Ewan macgregor Obi Wan please

TSK can be the Alec Guinness one ..


----------



## Daren

I'll be Princess Leia


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Can I be Han Solo? I'm good at crap lines.


----------



## DavecUK

Obnic said:


> Yep, gonna say it, DavecUK you're Vader - old school espresso is not a long dead religion and you find everyone's 'lack of faith disturbing!'


But I don't like old school espresso, what ever gave you that idea? I've never roasted old school either....I am probably more in between the two....always have been. With machines I am definitely way beyond new school, old school or anything else....the vesuvius is getting closer, but still not the 21 century machine I'd like to create.


----------



## Obnic

DavecUK said:


> But I don't like old school espresso, what ever gave you that idea? ....


Was thinking of your (reasoned) stance on super tight brew ratios no longer constituting espresso as once defined.



DavecUK said:


> With machines I am definitely way beyond new school, old school or anything else....


And that's why the Emperor trusted Vader with completing the Death Star. Ba boom!

Just remember Dave, Vader is the real hero of the saga. He restored balance as do you my friend.


----------



## 7877

I am feelin at a loss like Luke crashing on Dagobah and in no way being able to get that x wing out the swamp!!

anyhow coffeechap, any projects in the offing that might be of interest to me looking for a used SJ?

thanks


----------



## Glenn

Obnic said:


> Surely Glenn is Yoda. (I'm going to get barred for that aren't I. Glenn I meant that with deep respect for your gentle training of espresso paduan and your keeping of galactic peace in forum world. Honest. Absolutely no reference to hair growing out of your pointy green ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boots could it be that you are Obi Wan? eternally feeling a 'great disturbance in the force' about nine every night when the threads get a bit heated.
> 
> Yep, gonna say it, DavecUK you're Vader - old school espresso is not a long dead religion and you find everyone's 'lack of faith disturbing!'
> 
> I reckon Xpenno is Chewie - 'best let the wookie win'.
> 
> But who is Solo?


Ban you I will not. To do so would be a Wookie error


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Can I be Ewan macgregor Obi Wan please
> 
> TSK can be the Alec Guinness one ..


Wait a minute, I thought we'd all agreed you were Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Wait a minute, I thought we'd all agreed you were Jar Jar Binks.


Glenn may not see fit it ban people for Star Wars references

I on the other hand may not be so forgiving ...

Joke

Or is it me sa

Let see now long it is before Neil is missed


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Glenn may not see fit it ban people for Star Wars references
> 
> I on the other hand may not be so forgiving ...
> 
> Joke
> 
> Or is it me sa
> 
> Let see now long it is before Neil is missed


My forgotten, da Bosses will do terrible tings to me TERRRRRIBLE is me going back der!


----------

